# Narrow Neck Main Beach Goldy Sunday 8th of July 6:30 am



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Fishing off Narrow Neck,Tailor should be on about six of us going so far everyone welcome meeting at Narrow Neck carpark Main Beach 6:30am .Also talking about starting S E Queenland kayak fishing club.

Cheers FB


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

See you there FB!


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Dale ,
Should be a fair few coming Craig ,Shoey ,Keil a couple guys from NZ kayak fishing clubs.

Brad


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey FB, I had a change of plans and went this morning instead of tomorrow.
Mattayogi, Gunstan and Karsto were out too, along with 31 boats, all pretty close to each other!
I took two nice tailor home for dinner and before I left, Karsto had a couple!!
Have fun tomorrow mate!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah I saw it too, Could have turned around and smiled for the camera 

Great to see a kayak fisherman pulling one in amongst all those boats too 

Cheers


----------

